# Best time for 2,4-d application



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

When is the best ime for a first application? I got most of the clover knocked back late last summer, I was figuring on hitting it when the field gets up to 4-6" but would like some tips on what to look for. Thanks!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

When weeds are small and actively growing.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

With 2-4-D the warmer the day, the better it works, at least in my experience.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Here in central Pa it is prefect timing to spray now . We put npk fertilizer on 3 weeks ago so that urea in the mix really got those weeds on the move . I know it has been debated on here many say kill weeds than put on fertilizer . We think it is better for the grass and weeds to fertilize first. Unless of course you are trying for a dormant application. We use 24d also in our row crop Burn Down sprays as well. Once we have beans out of the ground and the young alfalfa fields are lush and temperatures are 70's to 80's . We do not want to be using 24-d . or similar Volatile products on our farm.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

The field is just barely starting to turn green, and I put the fert down last Saturday. I'm thinking another week before it's worth spraying if I want to hit the weeds when they first pop. Wouldn't a lot get missed that hasn't sprouted yet?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes I agree it sounds like waiting another week would be good.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Hit them when they're small. From what it sounds, I'd do it in a week or two. Did our first 2,4-d application of the year on Monday.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like to try to get them as they are starting to flower. That way, most of them have germinated and are in a good enough growth stage for 2,4D to be really effective. I can get get most of my problem weeds, chickweed, henbit, field pennycress and sourdock in one spraying using this strategy.

Downside: Wait too long, even a couple of days, they will go into seed production and some of them lil' darling's seeds will still complete their growth cycle.

Of course, weather is always an issue.

Ralph


----------

